# quick change strip gear replacement help



## capt.ron (Jul 20, 2014)

i am replacing the compound gear in my quick change model 101 20140 the keyed end of the  spindle went in easy 3 inches then stopped havn't put whole lot of pressure don't want to break anything. all i have done is loosing the set collars should i keep going or am i missing something


----------



## pdentrem (Jul 20, 2014)

If I read this right, you are working on the spindle not the back gear assembly behind it. You will have to look for a couple woodruff keys and remove them. One is under the small gear 9-100-32, the other is under the large gear 10-241. These are on the spindle. There are 2 bushings under the 4 step cone pulley and a set screw in the bull gear as well. The bushings could be your issue as there could be dried out oils and grim holding them in place.
Pierre


----------



## wa5cab (Jul 20, 2014)

Pierre,

He's working on the QCGB.

Ron,

Post the part number of the gear you are replacing and of the spindle.  I saw the photo but I've slept at least 4 hours since then.  And there are two spindles in the GB, each with two compound gears on them.

Robert D.


----------



## pdentrem (Jul 21, 2014)

QCGB! How did I miss that!

As she who shall be obeyed, the Management says, no matter what I say or do, I am always wrong.
Pierre


----------



## capt.ron (Jul 21, 2014)

compound gear 10-1552x spindle 16-1009 sorry about pic didn't have glasses on


----------



## wa5cab (Jul 25, 2014)

Sorry to be so long looking at your photo.  Not that is matters to the problem at hand, but that's L6-1009 Spindle.

My guess is Key L6-1036 isn't entering the slot in the spindle.  My guess is that at the factory, they had some kind of internally conical split holder with something like a hose clamp around it to hold the eight gears in alignment during assembly, with the key already in place inside the gears.

Robert D


----------



## capt.ron (Jul 25, 2014)

thanks robert i am trying to remove the shaft don't like to hit it any harder than i have thinking about putting it in my press


----------



## wa5cab (Jul 26, 2014)

Ron,

I thought, from your initial post, that you were trying to reassemble the GB with the new compound gear.  Are you saying that although it went in easily 3", now it does not want to come back out?  If so, one possibility would be to buy a split clamp to fit the spindle.  Or better, buy two.  Also find or buy a piece of steel about 2" dia. and 3" long.  Drill a spindle slip fit hole in the steel and deburr each end so that you don't scar the spindle.  Slide the holey steel round onto the spindle and mount the two clamps near the end, tight against each other.  Use the round as a slide hammer.

Robert D.


----------



## capt.ron (Jul 26, 2014)

got the gears changed out this eve. pressed the spindle out it was only tight about a inch on the end of the spindle last gear to go on is a little pain too big lay flush aginst housing if i had to do it again i would file down the end of the spindle down before i started to reassemble still got to put it back on lathe


----------



## wa5cab (Jul 28, 2014)

Well, that's progress.  

Robert D.


----------



## capt.ron (Aug 12, 2014)

finally got my lathe back together works great wont do that again not on here much but if any body need to know anything about replacing that gear you can email me at randygowe@yahoo.com i try to check it at least once a week


----------

